# WOTLK Beta Thread ~>Ab Nach Nordend<~



## Likechees (18. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So dann mach ich mal den ersten Lich King Betathread auf.
Er wird von mir und hoffentlich auch der Buffed.de Community aktuell gehalten.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Neues:Ofizieller WOTLK Blizzard Talentrechner veröffentlicht:*
Hinweis:
Da die Talente und die Übersetzungen in die jeweiligen Sprachen für Wrath of the Lich King derzeit noch ständigen Änderungen unterliegen, stellen wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur die aktuellste englische Version der Talente der zur Verfügung. Sobald die Talente einen weniger veränderlichen Entwicklungstand erreicht haben, werden wir die übersetzten Versionen der Talentrechner veröffentlichen. Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis. 

Zum Blizzard WOTLK Talentrechner


*EU Beta Vorraussichtlich nächste Woche:*
Laut der Aussagen des Blizzard Mitarbeiters "*Wryxian*" wird die EU Beta vorraussichtlich nächste Woche bei uns starten.

Zum post von Wryxian im ofiziellen Blizzard Forum 


*Bilder der ersten Waffen Nordends auf Buffed.de zu finden:*

Hier Gehts zur Buffed.de Galerie zu den neuen Nordend Waffen


*Beginnen wir mit einer News von Buffed.de um euch über die aktuelle Situation aufzuklären:*

Hier gehts zu der News auf Buffed.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier findet ihr die ofiziellen Patchnotes der Beta (Stand 18.07.2008):*

Hier gehts zu den ofiziellen Patchnotes aus dem Blizzard Beta Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Neu:Buffed.de Beta Show, der Todesritter Teil 3:*
[dailymotion]x67h4w[/dailymotion]

*Buffed.de Beta Show, der Todesritter Teil 2:*

[dailymotion]x679xx[/dailymotion]

*Buffed.de Beta Show, der Todesritter Teil1:*

[dailymotion]x669vt[/dailymotion]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Neu:Todesritter Gameplayvideos:*

Hier gehts zum "Unheilig "Gameplay Video oder direkt hier anschauen:


Hier gehts zum "Blut "Gameplay Video oder direkt hier anschauen:



*Letzte Todesritterquest im Startgebiet:*

Ein sehr interessantes Video,der letzten Todesritterquest im Startgebiet ist aufgetaucht.
Es zeigt wie und weshalb man sich vom Lich König absondert und ist wie ich finde schön geskriptet.

Hier gehts zum Video der letzten Todesritterquest im Startgebiet


*Todesritter Ingame Intro:*

Zum Todesritter ingame Intro

*Instanz Videos:*
Vorschau Video: The Nexus


Vorschau Videorak'Tharon


Vorschau Video:Utgarde Keep




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder der ersten Todesritter Quests

Nordend Bildergallerie

Hinweis:Screenshots zu einzelnen Gebieten und Instanzen könnt ihr auf http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php


----------



## Itarus (18. Juli 2008)

Gute Idee, also 

/push

MfG Itarus


PS: FÖRST!!!1111


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2008)

* Das völlig neue Erfolgssystem ist nun implementiert. 
Was ist das den???


----------



## Likechees (18. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> * Das völlig neue Erfolgssystem ist nun implementiert.
> Was ist das den???


Steht hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/g...chievements.xml


----------



## Cael (18. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> * Das völlig neue Erfolgssystem ist nun implementiert.
> Was ist das den???



das ist wie bei der XBox 360... Wennste im Spiel irgendetwas (spezielles??) machst bekommst nen erfolg... wozu das gut sein soll weiß ich aber auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: da war wer schneller^^


----------



## Berndl (18. Juli 2008)

Muss echt sagen auch wenn ich von vielen höre das das Erfolgssystem ein Klump ist, ich finds total geil is bei der XboX360 auch mein Ansporn das ganze Zeug zu machen das mir eig. nix bringt.
Und ich als Spieler der erst mit BC angefangen hat wünsche mir doch sehr ein paar coole Titel.
zB: Für alle Teile der Welt erkundet den Titel Weltendecker.
oder für 30 Runs durch BW den Titel Vernichter der Höllenorcs
oder wie wärs mit Held von Tristessa wennste unter lvl 30 Dar Khan in der Todesfeste im Rahmen der Quest gekillt hast. 
Ach da gäbs Tausend Ideen...

Naja is auf jeden Fall echt was tolles.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Juli 2008)

hmm ja klingt sehr intressant vorallem da ich einer bin der Titel und sonstige sachen sammelt^^


----------



## lord just (18. Juli 2008)

naja das erfolgesystem ist ja nix anderes als mal wieder was für die breite masse zu machen. man spielt sich erfolge frei und andere können sich die angucken und man kann damit angeben. im endeffekt bringt es einem nix.

da finde ich das erfolgesystem aus hdro oder warhammer online besser, wo einem die erfolge was bringen.

wenn man da z.b. 100 spinnen tötet oder 1000 mal die selbe attacke benutzt, dann wird die attacke stärker oder man macht mehr schaden gegen spinnen. oder wenn man irgendwas erkundet oder macht (sich vielleicht selbst ein paar hundert mal anklicken oder heilen oder sonst was) bekommt man irgendwas nettes, was einem auch was bringt.

so hat man wenigstens nen richtigen ansporn die erfolge zu erarbeiten. hinzu kommt, dass es erfolge geben wird, die man überhaupt nicht mehr erreichen kann oder nur mit nem neuen charakter erreichen kann (bis lvl irgendwas nicht sterben oder so oder halt die titel).

ok es ist zwar was neues und es ist sicher ganz interessant herraus zu finden, wie man alle erfolge bekommt, aber andere mmo machen das mit den erfolgen besser (aber wow macht trotzdem noch mehr sachen besser).

ich freu mich auf jeden fall auf die neuen frisuren und tatoos die es geben wird und auf den todesritter.


----------



## agolbur (19. Juli 2008)

ich finde das erfolgssystem gut! den gerade wow ist auf statussymbolen aufgebaut (wer das nicht denkt spielt das falsche spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

im prinzip hat genau so was noch gefehlt ^^
ne kleine verbesserung im prinzip.... auf jeden fall ganz interessant :>

sehr toll finde ich auch das dadurch auch einige dinge wieder mehr verstärkt werden

"Stadtverteidiger: Tötet 50 gegnerische Spieler in den Hauptstädten eurer Fraktionen."

vllt gibt es dann einen titel stadtverteidiger - wer weiß
und wenn es den geben sollte wird da durch eben auch sgefördert das leute wieder mal die hauptstädte mehr angreifen" vorher war das eben NUR zum spaß und jetzt kann man eben noch ne kleine belohnung erhalten^^)

MfG agolbur


----------



## ak47fatih (19. Juli 2008)

die haben ja denn krieger in den ...... gemacht was das für hor....


ka wo der weg von den krieger enden soll nur noch als boxsack  oder wie.


----------



## Gnomthebest (19. Juli 2008)

falls die neuen talentbäume noch nicht gepostet wurde, hier sind sie (paladin, schamane & deathknight auch inkludiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/talent/?deathknight


----------



## Xeroxis (19. Juli 2008)

Hier war eben die Rede von Frisuren und TATTOOS.
Nun meine Frage: Tattoos wird es auch geben? Also ich habe bis jetzt wirklich nie etwas darüber gehört, mir wär' es neu!
Ich hoffe ihr macht mich klüger,
Euer Xeroxis


----------



## Arben (19. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall 2 sehr schöne Videos, die machen Lust auf mehr


----------



## WLKTester (19. Juli 2008)

Die Instanz Videos sind NICHT von der Beta. Die sind von der Alpha.


----------



## zorakh55 (19. Juli 2008)

Sind die keys jetzt schon raus? Einem Gerücht nach sollten sie ja heute um 6o am kommen


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (19. Juli 2008)

ne sind noch net draussen


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

So hab neue Sachen reineditiert das neuste wird man immer oben finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kaites (19. Juli 2008)

Die EU Beta und damit die Keys kommen frühstens nächste Woche. Ich such für euch gleich nochmal die Quelle raus.

edit: Quellen: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...&sid=2003#2
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...92&sid=2003

Kannst es oben mit reinpacken wenn du willst, damit die Frage mal beantwortet ist.


----------



## yilmo (19. Juli 2008)

Mit dem Erfolgsdingens wird ja World of Farmcraft ganz seinem Namen gerecht ;-) Das man jetzt Gold,Ruf etc. farmen muss reicht den Herren noch nicht.


----------



## Spichty (19. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Mit dem Erfolgsdingens wird ja World of Farmcraft ganz seinem Namen gerecht ;-) Das man jetzt Gold,Ruf etc. farmen muss reicht den Herren noch nicht.




Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder zu Dalaran?


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## lord just (19. Juli 2008)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Hier war eben die Rede von Frisuren und TATTOOS.
> Nun meine Frage: Tattoos wird es auch geben? Also ich habe bis jetzt wirklich nie etwas darüber gehört, mir wär' es neu!
> Ich hoffe ihr macht mich klüger,
> Euer Xeroxis




tattoos wurden mal zusammen mit neuen frisuren angekündigt jedoch hat man bisher nur noch neues über die frisuren gehört und gesehen. ob sie dennoch kommen weiß ich nicht (weiß wohl niemand) aber würde mich freuen, wenn sie kommen würden. ansonsten gibt oder gab es im modelviewer auch mal ein zwei tattoos.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

BEEEEEEETAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need

*voll auszuck*


----------



## Ashaqun (19. Juli 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Zeitspanne zwischen Beta Release und regulärem Spielstart sein wird. Wie war es denn damals bei Bc?


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juli 2008)

Likechees schrieb:


> So dann mach ich mal den ersten Lich King Betathread auf.
> Er wird von mir und hoffentlich auch der Buffed.de Community aktuell gehalten.
> 
> *
> ...



huhu, also zum Dk. Bei dem charakter bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das der wieder zu stark ist. Und entweder die andern klasse gepimpt werden. Oder der Dk genervt wird das er schluss endlich ein pala mit ein paar spells ist^^ Gruss Phil


----------



## Apfelbrot (19. Juli 2008)

Ich freu mich einfach nur drauf.


----------



## Trullinchen (19. Juli 2008)

@ Likechees schöne Sache.

_*Immer schön aktuell halten bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .*_

_Hinweis : _
_Patchnotes & News von Buffed.de als Link sind bestimmt besser, 
macht den Beitrag übersichtlicher._

@ dragon1

Pubertärer Spam eines 12 - jährigen mit einem IQ von 6.
Toastbrot hat einen IQ von 8 und das ungetoastet.

* Kopfschütteln *


----------



## Orcsslayer (19. Juli 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie groß die Zeitspanne zwischen Beta Release und regulärem Spielstart sein wird. Wie war es denn damals bei Bc?



Moin,
ich vermute mal das es bestimmt 3 - 4 Monate dauert war glaub ich bei BC auch so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder zu Dalaran?


Screenshots nicht aber eine Map:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Trullinchen
Guter Tipp habs mal für die Übersicht so gemacht.


----------



## dasraupe (19. Juli 2008)

Das hier ist auch eine gute Anlaufstelle für die Wotlk Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://wotlk-beta.de/ Da gibts sehr viele Infos bezüglich der neuen Features von einem Spieler aus der Beta.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (19. Juli 2008)

Also das mit den Fresuren finde ich echt nice bei meinen Mage geht immer da zopf duch den Helm der bekommt sofort wens geht den Zopf abgeschnieten^^


----------



## Trullinchen (19. Juli 2008)

@ Likechees ist schon übersichtlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Filme würde ich vielleicht in eine Tabelle packen.

Instanz Inhalt Link

Todesritter Inhalt Link usw.

Wird dadurch platzsparender und es ist leichter,
neues unten einzufügen.

Für BBCode Hilfe klickst Du hier.


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

Ich pusche mal eben unauffällig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (19. Juli 2008)

SERS

hab mal ne Frage wenn ich jetzt nen Betakey gewinnen kann ich dann nur noch beta spielen wenn ich aktiviert habe oder kann ich dann wechseln zwischen normal und beta server?


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Juli 2008)

Gibs schon die Ersten lvl 77er ??°


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

Magic! schrieb:


> SERS
> 
> hab mal ne Frage wenn ich jetzt nen Betakey gewinnen kann ich dann nur noch beta spielen wenn ich aktiviert habe oder kann ich dann wechseln zwischen normal und beta server?


Der Beta Account läuft parallel zu deinem richtigen Blizzard Account also, ja du kannst weiterhin normal Burning Crusade mit deinem normalen Account spielen.


----------



## Magic! (19. Juli 2008)

Likechees schrieb:


> Der Beta Account läuft parallel zu deinem richtigen Blizzard Account also, ja du kannst weiterhin normal Burning Crusade mit deinem normalen Account spielen.


 ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

BEEEEEEEEEETAKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
ich brauch dich )=


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

So habs mal übersichtlicher in Kategorien aufgelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Likechees (19. Juli 2008)

Sorry das ich jetzt doppelposte.

Neues Video und neue Screenshotgallerie hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## benbär76 (20. Juli 2008)

gibts auch schon wo die deutschen talent-bäume?

wäre nett wen ihr nen link posten würdet...oder mir pm´en...danke


----------



## Spichty (20. Juli 2008)

benbär76 schrieb:


> gibts auch schon wo die deutschen talent-bäume?
> 
> wäre nett wen ihr nen link posten würdet...oder mir pm´en...danke



Es gibt sie auf jeden Fall schon, aber mir ist auch gerade der Link entfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (20. Juli 2008)

hoffe das WotLK bald RICHTIG veröffentlicht wird ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (20. Juli 2008)

@ Likechees großes Lob so ist es übersichtlicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter_XP (20. Juli 2008)

Juhu, Dalaran wird wohl getrennte Bereiche für Horde und Allianz haben...
Quelle:http://www.worldofraids.com



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (20. Juli 2008)

Schickes Bild... Wie ich dich beneide^^ Wie kommts dass du schon nen Key hast? oder ist das von jemand anders?


----------



## Thranduilo (20. Juli 2008)

naja, er hatte wohl nen alpha acc, deswegen hat er jetzt schon den beta key
oder er ist amerikaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder das bild stammt nicht von ihm...


----------



## Fighter_XP (20. Juli 2008)

*oink* keine Spekulationen ... ich habe bisher weder nen alpha oder betakey 
das Bild stammt von http://www.worldofraids.com


----------



## ChiaDharma (20. Juli 2008)

> Juhu, Dalaran wird wohl getrennte Bereiche für Horde und Allianz haben...



OMG!!!!! wie geil^^

Endlich zieht Blizz das mal durch,ich finds super,das mit den zusammengelegten Städten ist wirklich zum Kotzen.

Ich würd mich freuen wenn es im nächsten Addon auch mal 3 Hauptstädte gibt (eine neutrale,und jeweils eine für Horde und Allianz)

Eine Idee hab ich auch schon,und zwar im Maelstrom Addon, Undermine als neutrale Stadt für beide Fraktionen,

und für die Horde die Troll Hauptstadt mit Troll König und 

für die Allianz irgendeine Menschen Hauptstadt oder so.


----------



## qwertzuerwr (20. Juli 2008)

Betakey immernoch nicht da /panic


----------



## derdavorne (21. Juli 2008)

schönes thread


habe auch mal was hier zu posten.. udn zwar n kriegertalentvideo.. soll "Titan Grip" heißen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-ZG86g60us...hp?newsid=81052

gefunden auf inwow.de


sieht man schön wie der krieger in zukunft hüpfen wird und 2 zweihandwaffen trägt.. außerdem ist der einloggbildschirm auch recht nett... schauts euch ma an =)


----------



## Rapdef723 (21. Juli 2008)

Wird das heute noch was mit den Keys? Nicht ok die community so warten zu lassen.


----------



## Daianira (21. Juli 2008)

Beta Keys von WWI und BlizzCon für WotLK - Bluepost im Beta Forum

GZ denjenigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und derweilen weiter warten geh ob auch einen bekomm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. Juli 2008)

Schönen guten Tag,

es gibt jetzt den Talentrechner auf WoW für den Todesritter und die anderen Klassen anzuschauen, zwar nur auf Englisch.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...ht/talents.html




mfg
soramac


----------



## Likechees (22. Juli 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag,
> 
> es gibt jetzt den Talentrechner auf WoW für den Todesritter und die anderen Klassen anzuschauen, zwar nur auf Englisch.
> 
> ...



Hinzugefügt, genauso wie die zweite Folge der Beta Show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (22. Juli 2008)

Also ganz erhlich ich finde es scheisse das die Horde nach Dallaran darf das ist die Hauptsadt de kirntor und das waren menschen die auch gegen die Horde gearbeitet haben die jetzt einfach darein zu lassen widerspricht sich vorallem wenn die Horde da noch eigene bereiche bekommt


----------



## blindhai (22. Juli 2008)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Todesritter: Fängt man den bei Level 1 an oder muss man mit Level 50 einen bestehenden Charakter quasi umwandeln? Dann bleibt die Rasse sicherlich gleich oder? Demnach müsste man auch mit jeder Rasse den Todesritter spielen können oder?


----------



## StormofDoom (22. Juli 2008)

Der Todesritter beginnt auf Lvl 55 und man muss keinen bereits bestehenden Char "Opfern" um ihn zu Spielen man braucht aber einen char einer bestimmten Stufe und einen Freien Charakterslot


----------



## the thing (22. Juli 2008)

naja ich hoffe mal das die beta test phase ähnlich lang dauern wird wie bei BC, dann werden wir uns bald am addon erfreuen könnne.



> *http://www.buffed.de/news/186/burning-crusade-beta-ist-gestartet:*
> 
> Beginn der tollen Tage, Mega-Berichterstattung auf buffed.de
> 
> ...





> *http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft#The_Burning_Crusade*
> 
> The Burning Crusade
> Blizzard Entertainment hat am 16. Januar 2007 die Erweiterung mit dem Namen World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade (dt. „Der Brennende Kreuzzug“; Abkürzung: TBC oder BC) veröffentlicht.



Das wären dann knapp 4 monate, das sollte aushaltbar sein, im gegensatz zur wartezeit von SC2 oder Diablo 2


----------



## essey (22. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> naja ich hoffe mal das die beta test phase ähnlich lang dauern wird wie bei BC, dann werden wir uns bald am addon erfreuen könnne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...wenn dann die Keys mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe diesmal bekomme ich auch einen, bin aber eher unzuversichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (22. Juli 2008)

Erstmal ein dickes Kompliment hast du gut gemacht.

/push


Wenn die Beta nächste Woche anfängt fände ich gut, dann hab ich genug Zeit zum testen


----------



## Trust78 (22. Juli 2008)

Kompliment,sehr schön gemacht

/push


----------



## the thing (22. Juli 2008)

Trust78 schrieb:


> Kompliment,sehr schön gemacht
> 
> /push




o.O 

verarscht mich doch nicht T_T


----------



## Baruss (22. Juli 2008)

Hier ein Thread mit ein paar WotL Screenshots
http://xoops.iron-edge.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=3188.0


----------



## Nihtingàle (22. Juli 2008)

Uh, wenn ich mir so die Talentbäme ansehe, und diese wirklich so rauskommen, sehe ich eine Flut von Paladinen, die im WOW-Forum einen Absturz des Servers verursachen!!!!
Da ist ne menge rumgewurschtelt worden und irgendwie vermisse ich da ein wichtiges Talent!!!
Na......na.......richtig Präzision!!!!

Die anderen Talentbäume scheinen sehr gut gelungen, bis auf die Verzerrungen von einigen Klassen!!

An den TE: Echt spitze weiter so!!!! Endlich mal ein Informationsthread der sich zu lesen lohnt!!


----------



## Icewindo (22. Juli 2008)

Freu mich voll drauf 







Grosse Keule des Forenusers


----------



## blindhai (22. Juli 2008)

StormofDoom schrieb:


> Der Todesritter beginnt auf Lvl 55 und man muss keinen bereits bestehenden Char "Opfern" um ihn zu Spielen man braucht aber einen char einer bestimmten Stufe und einen Freien Charakterslot



Also nochmal genau: Ich brauche also einen z.B. 70er und dann kann ich mir einen Todesritter mit einer der unterstüzten Rassen machen? Ein freier Charakterslot ist kein Problem, aber ich muss jetzt nicht z.B. einen Untoten erstellen und den auf Level 55 bringen und den dann zu opfern? Weil in den Videos die Rede davon war, dass man erstmal "sterben" muss um Toderitter zu werden.


----------



## Jeryhn (22. Juli 2008)

nein du braucht einen lvl 80 char und ne questreihe
 dann kannst du einen neuen char erstellen=> todesritter
dieser startet gleich mit lvl 55!!! das heisst du musst keinen hochzogen oder  sonst noch was...


----------



## Likechees (22. Juli 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> nein du braucht einen lvl 80 char und ne questreihe
> dann kannst du einen neuen char erstellen=> todesritter
> dieser startet gleich mit lvl 55!!! das heisst du musst keinen hochzogen oder  sonst noch was...




Wieso wird das immer gesagt.

Man braucht einen Level 55 Char auf dem Server wo man den Todesritter erstelllen will, KEINE Questreihe KEIN Level 80 Char.

Punkt.


----------



## cellx (22. Juli 2008)

Die EU Betapage ging soeben online (nicht der Alphaplatzhalter). Ich denke mal, dass dann die ersten Keys heute rausgehen. Viel Spaß an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Xybilon (22. Juli 2008)

naja ich habe noch keine neuen infos über die beta erfahren bzw. gefunden. erst war es eine riesen welle und nun gibts seid sonntag keine grösseren infos mehr darüber, wann, wo und wie!


----------



## lord just (22. Juli 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Also nochmal genau: Ich brauche also einen z.B. 70er und dann kann ich mir einen Todesritter mit einer der unterstüzten Rassen machen? Ein freier Charakterslot ist kein Problem, aber ich muss jetzt nicht z.B. einen Untoten erstellen und den auf Level 55 bringen und den dann zu opfern? Weil in den Videos die Rede davon war, dass man erstmal "sterben" muss um Toderitter zu werden.




im blizzard forum wurde gesagt (bluepost), dass man irgendeinen char auf lvl 55 braucht um dann den todesritter für alle realms (server) frei zu schalten. wenn du also irgendwo auf nem server nen char hast, der schon lvl 55 ist, dann kannst du sofort nen todesritter machen und den erstellt man ganz einfach.

man klickt einfach auf neuen charakter erstellen, sucht sich ne rasse aus, klickt auf das todesrittersymbol, gibt nem namen ein unf fertig ist der todesritter. kein char auf lvl70 oder 80 und auch keinen char zum opfern. einfach einen erstellen und gut is.

blizzard will halt nicht, dass man erst wie ein wilder nen char levelt, um den todesritter zu spielen und dann die ganze welt von wow überhaupt nicht wahrnimmt.

das einzige beim todesritter ist, das man nur einen pro server erstellen kann und man halt nen freien charslot braucht.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (22. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Also ganz erhlich ich finde es scheisse das die Horde nach Dallaran darf das ist die Hauptsadt de kirntor und das waren menschen die auch gegen die Horde gearbeitet haben die jetzt einfach darein zu lassen widerspricht sich vorallem wenn die Horde da noch eigene bereiche bekommt




Schon mal was davon gehört: " _Der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund !_ " 

Und dies findet hier Anwendung, da die Geßel und der Lichking eine große Bedrohung ist bedient man sich der Horde als Temporären Verbündeten um dies zu unterstreichenhaben die Magier Thralls Truppen zugeständnisse machen müssen, wie eben den Einzug in ein Teil der Stadt. Das sit nicht blöd sondern Spiegelt die "große" Politik wieder , es ist ein Zweckbündins die Kirin´tor eingegengen sind um ihren größeren Feind zu zerschmettern.


----------



## sindi (22. Juli 2008)

Man braucht garnichts mehr um einen Todesritter zu machen wurde im Forum von einem Blauen post gesagt.
Einfach WoW und zahlen !


----------



## Angelike (23. Juli 2008)

Key's sind raus.


> Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
> 
> Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!
> 
> ...



Wie man hört, aber nur an die WWI und Blizzcon Besucher.

Lg Angelike


----------



## crazy78 (23. Juli 2008)

*Freischaltung und Erstellung eines Todesritters*

Verfügt ihr auf dem von euch verwendeten World of Warcraft-Account über einen Charakter, der mindestens die Stufe 55 erreicht hat, habt ihr die Möglichkeit, einen neuen Todesritter der Stufe 55 und eines beliebigen Volkes zu erstellen (solltet ihr auf einem PvP-Realm spielen, muss der Todesritter der gleichen Fraktion wie euer bisheriger Charakter angehören). Sobald ihr die Welt betretet, wird euer noch unerfahrener Todesritter eine Reihe von Quests absolvieren, die dem Erlernen eurer neuen Fähigkeiten dienen. Ihr werdet einen Todesritter pro Realm und pro Account erstellen können.

Quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/wrath/features/d...ht/gameplay.xml

Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Gerücht herkommt das man einen 70er braucht, der dann stirbt oO


----------



## essey (23. Juli 2008)

Verdammt! Keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht guck ich aber auch bei der falschen E-Mail-Adresse. Ich kann grad leider nicht nachgucken, welche ich damals registriert hab T_T

Naja dann wohl doch Schami auf 70 leveln, anstatt Beta zu testen...


----------



## PTK (23. Juli 2008)

Oo
wurden nich nur die WWI/BCON keys aktiviert?


----------



## essey (23. Juli 2008)

aaah ^^ hab den letzten versteckten Teil des Posts nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen!


----------



## redzac007 (23. Juli 2008)

hier könnt ihr euch die Beta vorab schon mal downloaden:

http://0daypatch.info/include.php?path=con...d=10&type=4


----------



## BleaKill (23. Juli 2008)

Hey habe mal eine frage die mich beschäftigt, und zwar was wäre wenn ich einen Beta Key erhalten "sollte" und dann doch irgendwann die richtige WotlK version rauskommt. Was würde mit dem z.B. Todesritter passieren den ich dort getestet "hätte", würde er nur in der Beta verfügbar sein? Müsste ich dann wenn ich das neue Addon kaufe einen neuen Todesritter hochspielen oder würde ich ihn dann mit dem erreichten lvl weiter spielen können?


----------



## Cilenz (23. Juli 2008)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Hey habe mal eine frage die mich beschäftigt, und zwar was wäre wenn ich einen Beta Key erhalten "sollte" und dann doch irgendwann die richtige WotlK version rauskommt. Was würde mit dem z.B. Todesritter passieren den ich dort getestet "hätte", würde er nur in der Beta verfügbar sein? Müsste ich dann wenn ich das neue Addon kaufe einen neuen Todesritter hochspielen oder würde ich ihn dann mit dem erreichten lvl weiter spielen können?


alles was du in der beta erreichts wird gelöscht, jeder macht da weiter wo er in dem moment auf seinem account ist, alle sachen die in der beta gemacht wurden san nicht mehr da


----------



## BleaKill (23. Juli 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (23. Juli 2008)

> Oo
> wurden nich nur die WWI/BCON keys aktiviert?



Ja. NUR die von der WWI! Die für die Normalsterblichen sind noch nicht raus.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juli 2008)

mein dk skill (wenns so bleibt):
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...510011055003151
der Oh-Shit-Button wird dann wahrscheinlich Lichborne + Rune Tap xD


----------



## gehhamsterbn (23. Juli 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein dk skill (wenns so bleibt):
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...510011055003151
> der Oh-Shit-Button wird dann wahrscheinlich Lichborne + Rune Tap xD



sieht interessant aus die sklillung. aber ich werd meine ein bisschen anders ausbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (23. Juli 2008)

Sehr, sehr nice
Vote 4 Sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im Namen aller Spieler sag ich ma DANKE ! :-)


----------



## tornado64 (23. Juli 2008)

find die beiden Vids recht heftig, wenns so bleibt kann der Dk ja ohne Porbleme auch 4 MObs auf einmal bekämpfen ohne große lvl Cooldowns...
Denk mal Dk lvlt daher sehr schnell, werd mir wohl auch einen machen


----------



## Likechees (23. Juli 2008)

Nordend Gallerie is eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Kronas Skillung sieht ganz nett aus, man wird sehen ob alle Talente so bleiben.


----------



## Estren (24. Juli 2008)

Also das Video mit der Unholy Skillung..dazu kann ich nur krass sagen. Der DK dort ist zwar wahrscheinlich 80, bzw 77 wenns die normale Alpha/Beta ist (man kanns auch auf n em WotLK Privatserver spielen...) aber das ist verdammt krass...Zack Zack Zack durch die Mobs. Seh ich das richtig oder hat Blizz die Frostpräsenz (oder wie die heißt, zu müde um nachzuschaun) noch garnicht fertig?!


----------



## Onyxien (24. Juli 2008)

Hat der Typ bei der letzten TR quest den gereinigten Ashbringer?


----------



## Nexs (24. Juli 2008)

hi leute,
ich habe heute einen beta-key zugeschickt bekommen und habe eine wichtige frage zum upgraden des accounts.

mein problem ist, dass ich das passwort meiner e-mail adresse nicht mehr habe, daher meine frage: ist dieses passwort in irgendeiner weise wichtig, weil ich z.b. nach dem upgraden eine wichtige e-mail bekomme?

ich hoffe ein paar beta-erfahrene können mir dabei weiterhelfen
vielen dank im voraus

edit: noch eine weitere frage: funktioniert das ganze auch mit einem gerade nicht bezahlten account?


----------



## qwertzuerwr (25. Juli 2008)

Nein, der Account muss aktiv sein sowie die email-addy. ich würde dir raten mir den Key zu schicken. :>


----------



## PTK (25. Juli 2008)

nein mir, ich habs mehr verdient da ich mehr beiträge habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (26. Juli 2008)

Die Keys werden per E-Mail verschickt, wie hast du denn die E-Mail geöffnet wenn du das Passwort nicht kennst? O.o Sehr komisch das sein!


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (26. Juli 2008)

Die Beta-Show Teil 4 und 5 müssen noch hinzugefügt werden. Eventuell könnte man auf den heutigen Livesteam hinweisen.


----------



## Technobot (26. Juli 2008)

Da ich bereits in der Beta unterwegs bin und ich heute hier die Newsmeldung mit dem Livestream gelesen habe, habe ich mich auch mal mit dem Thema befasst und einen eigenen Livestream erstellt, über den ihr mir quasi ständig über die Schulter schauen könnt.

Zu finden ist das ganze unter meinem Blog: http://my.buffed.de/user/93941

Ich lasse den Stream immer laufen, wann immer ich in Northend unterwegs bin. Also recht oft und lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an *Isnogud* für seine Anleitung zum selbst Live streamen!


----------



## DerKleineAlex (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal ne frage muss man den char zum dk machen oder kann man sich extra nen dk machen?


----------



## SaGibbs (27. Juli 2008)

Man muss einen Char auf 55 haben und dann kann man sich pro Server einen DK NEU erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XSYST (27. Juli 2008)

Da viele mit Sicherheit den neuen "skill" des Kriegers nicht gesehen haben hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt wo ein LVL70 Krieger lvl68 Mobs grindet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83gnDTCfXI0

Haut gut DMG raus, somit könnte ich auch endlich mal wieder meinen Krieger zum farmen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumal er mit der Singenden Kristallaxt ne Chance hat auf 400 erhöhte Tempowertung.

Wenn es im 80er bereich Waffen gibt mit erhöhter Tempowertung würde der allseitz ausgelachte Krieger ja mal wieder richtig spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (27. Juli 2008)

ok es sieht imba aus hört sich imba an... aber nya mal sehn ob das so bleibt...
edit: sieht aber i.wie zu schnell aus (auch wenn man den procc beachten würde) da das talent ya -20% haste gibt oder?


----------



## shocki206 (27. Juli 2008)

So stellt man sich nen Krieger vor.

Wenn ich da meinen sehe (schnarch)


----------



## Morbash (28. Juli 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich Seitens der Beta Tester bereits Angaben zur Performance mit der verbesserten Grafik usw. ? läuft WoW weiterhin auf den Rechnern flüssig, die das Spiel auch zu BC Zeiten flüssig darstellen konnten?

Grüße, Morbash


----------



## Technobot (28. Juli 2008)

Hab keine Probleme mit der Grafik, da sich diese auch wie die alte runterschrauben lässt. Auch wen jetzt mit WotLK dynamische Schatten eingebaut wurden, so kann man diese auch ganz abschalten, so dass man wieder an Performance hinzugewinnt.
Sollte also keine Probleme geben das Spiel auch mit der alten Hardware zu betreiben... (wohlgemerkt: *sollte*)

Grüße
Quartus


----------



## Visi0n (28. Juli 2008)

servus beinand x)

sind jetzt eig. die betakeys für die normalos scho rausgegangen oder nur die vom wwi ?

danke im voraus für eine antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg flo


----------



## dannyl2912 (28. Juli 2008)

Visi0n schrieb:


> servus beinand x)
> 
> sind jetzt eig. die betakeys für die normalos scho rausgegangen oder nur die vom wwi ?
> 
> ...




Nur die von der WWI und der Blizzcon. Ein MVP hält alle im offiziellen Forum auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Morbash (28. Juli 2008)

Technobot schrieb:


> Hab keine Probleme mit der Grafik, da sich diese auch wie die alte runterschrauben lässt. Auch wen jetzt mit WotLK dynamische Schatten eingebaut wurden, so kann man diese auch ganz abschalten, so dass man wieder an Performance hinzugewinnt.
> Sollte also keine Probleme geben das Spiel auch mit der alten Hardware zu betreiben... (wohlgemerkt: *sollte*)
> 
> Grüße
> Quartus




das ist gut zu hören, danke für die Information!


----------



## Masterlock (29. Juli 2008)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Nur die von der WWI und der Blizzcon. Ein MVP hält alle im offiziellen Forum auf dem laufenden.


Jo, und zwar in diesem Thread:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...00770&sid=3


----------



## Crystalstorm (29. Juli 2008)

uii gute idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trullinchen (30. Juli 2008)

*Fettes Lob.*
Sieht ja richtig gut aus und 
immer mehr neue Informationen.
Bitte weiter so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktaro (30. Juli 2008)

ich find das Erlogssystem hamma =D da macht leveln wieder richtig spaß weil man dadurch auch was "erreichen" kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut mein  todesritter XD

[attachment=4011:WoWScrnS...8_174830.jpg]


----------



## Astrakiller (30. Juli 2008)

Loktaro schrieb:


> ich find das Erlogssystem hamma =D da macht leveln wieder richtig spaß weil man dadurch auch was "erreichen" kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




DU weißt schon das das betreiben von Privat Servern Illegal ist oder?Vor allem das zeigen von Screenshots etc in diesem Forum ist verboten..Ich würd das Bild entfernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ChrisR1986 (30. Juli 2008)

Weiß schon jemand was über diese Glyphen?
Hab auf mmo-champion eine Liste gefunden, dass es neue Glyphen gibt, die aber Skills verstärken.
Sind das Kopfverzauberungen? Enchants für Skills (Schriftgelehrter)?


----------



## NoFlame (30. Juli 2008)

Ja toll, dann wird jeder mit son titel rum laufen und was hat man davon? nix...

die einzigen wahren titel sind High Warlord und die gladi titel venge. gladi etc. und conquer alles andere schrott


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (30. Juli 2008)

Skarabäusfürst *hust* 
was ist schon Gladiator  wenn du den rang hast?


----------



## wowfighter (30. Juli 2008)

schön das ihr so über erweiterung redet oder auch aber sie soll auch endlich mal raus kommen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesGesetz (31. Juli 2008)

moin leute ich weis ja nicht ob es stimmt aber sevengames tv sagt das die beta heute gestartet sein soll die folge ist von heute (31.7.o8)

hier ist die Folge http://www.sevengames.de/video/sevengames_...eoplayer/00588/


----------



## wowfighter (31. Juli 2008)

lol die beta ist schons eid mittwoch gestartet


----------



## GottesGesetz (31. Juli 2008)

und wo steht das ?


----------



## p0rter (31. Juli 2008)

ich denke mal im off. forum.

deathknight wird auf jeden fall abwechslungsreich.
hier ein vid.
http://www.wegame.com/watch/Wotlk_Beta_Death_knight/

man sieht einige skills vom unholy-baum.
sehenswert!


----------



## GottesGesetz (31. Juli 2008)

net schlecht aber einen officele bestätikung fehlt irgend wie


----------



## luXz (31. Juli 2008)

GottesGesetz schrieb:


> net schlecht aber einen officele bestätikung fehlt irgend wie



HÄ?


----------



## GottesGesetz (31. Juli 2008)

ich meine blizz


----------



## p0rter (31. Juli 2008)

so hier auch noch ein kleines vid zum ele-shaman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_AyO5GPqLA
top skill thunderstorm

ps. kommt sicher gut im av auf der brücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0rter (1. August 2008)

da ich auch einen warlock spiele freue ich mich schon auf die neuen skills
zb cripple und chaos bolt.
beides irgendwie unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu hier ein vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZlDXFHQnA4


----------



## wizady (1. August 2008)

kleine frage, kann sein das sie schon gestellt wurde, hab aber nichts gefunden:
reichts es, allg einen 55+ char zu haben um sich einen DK zu erstellen, oder muss er der selbe server seien?
also zb. Ich habe einen Undead WL auf Onyxia (lvl 70) und will zum Addon auf Destromath einen DK spielen, muss ich davor einen Char auf Destro hochzocken? 
Weil auf wowszene stand:
Der DK startet ja mit lvl 55, muss man dafür nen exakten lvl 55 Char haben oder kann man auch sein 70er runterstufen lassen um Deathknight zu werden?
Weder noch. Wenn man auf einem Server einen Level 70 Charakter hat (egal welche Klasse), kann man sich auf jedem beliebigen Server zu jeder beliebigen Rasse einen Todesritter erstellen. Geopfert werden muss nichts, ausser maximal ein Char: Wenn man alle zehn Charakterslots eines Realms belegt hat.
aber ist halt kein Bluepost...


----------



## p0rter (1. August 2008)

ich denke der dk muss auf dem selben server sein.
wenn dem nicht so ist auch gut kann ich endlich mal allianz spielen.
human-deathknight undso.


----------



## Zachrid (3. August 2008)

Wenn es mir erlaubt sei, ich möchte gerne eine *Gegenposition* zu dem ganzen Gerede über die Beta einnehmen.


----------



## Seryma (3. August 2008)

/vote 4 sticky!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (3. August 2008)

so war länger im urlaub, gibts jetzt eig. endlich maln release termin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (3. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> so war länger im urlaub, gibts jetzt eig. endlich maln release termin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa gibt es, zwischen Oktober und Dezember wird es erscheinen.


----------



## Deather (3. August 2008)

Hab durch surfen zufällig screens von den neuen frisuren gesehn  nach der mitteilung auf der seite wo ich die links gefunden hab seinen sie auch echt  "Obwohl die Bilder dort von dem Künstler angefertigt wurden, der in der Vergangenheit bereits attraktive Alternativgrafiken für die Druiden-Tierformen kreiert hatte, versichern die Seitenbetreiber, dass die dort gezeigten Frisuren authentisch sind"

http://www.resto4life.com/2008/07/31/wrath...styles-preview/
http://thebigbearbutt.com/2008/07/31/hairs...h-and-lichness/


----------



## RectorStench (4. August 2008)

ich hätte ne ganz dumme frage... hatte leider nicht die zeit mich intensiv mit wotlk zu beschäftigen...

wie wird man nach nordend gelangen... bzw von wo aus..??? von der scherbenwelt oder azeroth?


----------



## Kronas (4. August 2008)

RectorStench schrieb:


> ich hätte ne ganz dumme frage... hatte leider nicht die zeit mich intensiv mit wotlk zu beschäftigen...
> 
> wie wird man nach nordend gelangen... bzw von wo aus..??? von der scherbenwelt oder azeroth?


vor ud zeppelin
in sw per schiff


----------



## Diman (5. August 2008)

hey leute. hab heute früh einen beta-key bekommen, obwohl ich nicht auf WWI war.

kann es sein das die mittlerweile die keys verschicken?

mfg

Diman


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Jop wurden an manche geschickt ^^ ich hab noch keinen bekommen kp ob die nochma verschickt werden.


----------



## Kankru (5. August 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> ...
> PS: FÖRST!!!1111...



Interessiert so sehr wie der Dreck unter meinen Fingernägeln nach dem Arbeiten!


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (5. August 2008)

20% hab ich schon geladen !!!!

ich komme !!!!


----------



## Zachrid (5. August 2008)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> 20% hab ich schon geladen !!!!
> 
> ich komme !!!!


Freust Du Dich da nicht ein bisschen zu sehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (5. August 2008)

Er installiert noch.   63 %.   ich freu mich schon so.


----------



## PhoenixBahamut (5. August 2008)

Jo gehör auch zu den happy Beta-Testern und hab auch schon SOFORT ein Problem *gg*
Kann irgendwie wenn ich mir nen DK erstellen will (Char-Copy dauert angeblich noch 3 Tage...^^) nix an ihm verändern, egal ob Gesicht, Hautfarbe, Frisur, Haarfarbe, ....

Hab schon versucht ne andere Klasse anzupassen und DANN auf Todesritter zu switchen, mit genau dem gleichen Ergebnis, bekomm nur nen "Standard" vorgesetzt....

Haben die von euch die ebenfalls schon gestartet sind das gleiche Problem?


----------



## Hain (6. August 2008)

Seit gestern morgen gehöre ich auch zu den glücklichen Beta Key Besitzern! (Aber erst gestern abend zu Hause private Mail gesehen ... argh!)

Meine Frage: Ich habe den download gestern abend um 23 Uhr gestartet und er ist noch nicht fertig. Wie lange wird er etwa dauern? Ich habe gestern abend einen und heute morgen nochmal 2 Chars kopiert. Wie lange dauert es in der Regel bis die Spielbar sind?


----------



## Dubstep (6. August 2008)

hatte client und die 3 patches in gut 1 1/2 stunden geladen und installiert gehabt!
hab ned den blizz downloader genommen! der ist ja crap hoch 10
wowsource.4players.de ist die richtige adresse, da kannst den 2gb beta client auch gleich ziehen und mit wesentlich mehr speed!

bin jetzt finde ich das startgebiet des dk sehr gelungen, die quest sind auch ziemlich cool gestaltet, einzig der questgeber olrun oder wie der heisst, der was da schwebt, wo man nur per makro oder wie ich per guten alten jump'n'click 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G* an die quest ran.

der deathknight ansicht ist auch ziemlich genial zum spielen, bin lvl56 und todesgriff ist einfach nur genial! auf 30m alles an dich ranholen! einfach nur geil, bin mittlerweile richtung blut gegangen und hab paar skills in unheilig verteilt. nach und nach bekomme ich auch schon die ersten blauen rüstungsteile und bin auch schon im nexten lager außerhalb der todesbresche. werd heute nach arbeit auch brav weiter leveln und fehler berichten!

hab nen tauren todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g* ihr? hoffe das heute mein krieger getranst wurde! damit ich den auf def speccen kann und die erste ini mal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg alex


----------



## Telbion (6. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

habe heute morgen angefangen auf dem Beta zu spielen.
Ich hatte beim einloggen E-mail Adresse und nicht Accountnamen da stehen.
Todesritter kann ich wie oben erwähnt auch nur den "Standard" nehmen, keine Gesichtsanpassungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Questen sind gut gelungen und EPs sind reichlich am Anfang.
Das mit dem Runensystem lässt sich nett ansehen.

Bin mal gespannt wann mein 70er Schurke auf dem Server ist, will ja auch mal Nordend antesten ^^


----------



## Mace (6. August 2008)

hab noch nen beta key..falls ihn mir wer abkaufen will meldet euch^^


----------



## Dubstep (6. August 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> will ja auch mal Nordend antesten ^^



wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G*

wenn willst! bin deftank! können dann gleich burg wasweissichwas antesten *g* bin horde! hoffe das ich meinen namen nicht ändern brauche! schreib per pm dein ingame namen auf dem betarealm!

lg alex


----------



## Mictp (6. August 2008)

sagmal leute hab nun auch die beta erreicht und bin seidt gut hm.. 2std am instalieren und er ist grade erst bei 15% ist das normal das er soo lange braucht...?
heut nacht hab ich mir erst den client geladen und heute früh angefangen die instal. exe auszuführen und der schleicht richtig vor sich hin aber es geht voran...
ist das normal^^?


----------



## Dubstep (6. August 2008)

hmmm um ehrlich zu sein, NEIN ... ging bei mir recht flott, hab für laden und install samt patches 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht! sind aber gute 2,3 GB insgesamt ... aber ned über blizzloader!!! wie schon oben erwähnt

lg alex


----------



## Mictp (6. August 2008)

sollte ich eventuell installation abbrechen und neu starten was meint ihr dazu..?


----------



## Dubstep (6. August 2008)

Mictp schrieb:


> sollte ich eventuell installation abbrechen und neu starten was meint ihr dazu..?



bei wieviel prozent bist jetzt genau?

was für ein system verwendest du? xp? vista 32bit? vista 64bit? hast eine neuere kiste oder doch schon etwas betuchter! kommt ja auch auf datenübertragung von festplatte etc an, wenn da bissl langsamere hast dauert auch einwenig länger, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich viel!

oder sag mal wielange es braucht für 1% weiter bei der Install. 

eventuell rechner neustarten, dienste mal schauen, was eventuell das system ausbremsen kann etc. und installer nochmals ausführen,

aber 100%ig sagen wieso weshalb kann ich leider nicht!

lg alex


----------



## Telbion (6. August 2008)

Mictp schrieb:


> sagmal leute hab nun auch die beta erreicht und bin seidt gut hm.. 2std am instalieren und er ist grade erst bei 15% ist das normal das er soo lange braucht...?
> heut nacht hab ich mir erst den client geladen und heute früh angefangen die instal. exe auszuführen und der schleicht richtig vor sich hin aber es geht voran...
> ist das normal^^?



Also Install und Patches haben bei mir viell. 20 min gedauert. Nur das Runterladen des Clients hat die Nacht angedauert ^^


----------



## PhoenixBahamut (6. August 2008)

Auf die Frage von Hain wie lange der Char-Kopie etwa dauert, trotz der 3-Tage-Angabe scheint es "relativ schnell" zu gehen, bei meiner Jägerin waren es ca. 10 oder 12 Stunden, kann auch sein das es nu schneller geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meh, Todesritter-Erstellung immernoch nicht gefixed >_>
Blizz macht hin sonst kommen wir nicht ins geschäft XD


----------



## Dubstep (6. August 2008)

PhoenixBahamut schrieb:


> Auf die Frage von Hain wie lange der Char-Kopie etwa dauert, trotz der 3-Tage-Angabe scheint es "relativ schnell" zu gehen, bei meiner Jägerin waren es ca. 10 oder 12 Stunden, kann auch sein das es nu schneller geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm ... komm grad von mittagspause zuhause, hab da mal geguckt, aber mein krieger war leider noch nicht drüben, sind jetzt aber auch gute 24h her seit ich den char kopiert habe, hab das gestern gleich zumittag gemacht! und in der verwaltung steht was von 3 tagen und das es in bearbeitung ist ... naja, vl. werde ich heute am abend überrascht *g* fett wäre es!!!

lg alex


----------



## Mictp (6. August 2008)

naja der braucht immer noch so lange bin voll am verzweifeln ka was das soll im offi forum kommt auch nix und bin nich der einziege mti dem problem wohl wie da gesagt wird... naja abwarten und 3tage installieren..


----------



## redzac007 (6. August 2008)

hier könnt ihr euch den BETA client schneller saugen: Hier


----------



## chrispeaces (6. August 2008)

Also Beta-Tester zu sein ist ja ganz cool und so, aber habt ihr auch in SW Grafikprobleme zwischen Dem Hafen und dem Kathedralenplatz?
ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt von der funktionalität der Beta sehr begeistert.


----------



## Stecher1992 (6. August 2008)

Aloa =)
Ich hab mal ne Frage ^^:

Nachdem die Beta Keys jetzt schon draussen sind und ich leider Gottes keinen bekommen habe (D wollte ich mal fragen ob man trodzdem noch einen Key geschickt kriegen kann^^?

Ps: Allen "Neins" werden dezent ignoriert (Spaß xD)

mfg


----------



## hufranz2007 (7. August 2008)

geladen 2.1 gb, installiert, gepatcht, char kopiert, kein einloggen möglich

f...................k


----------



## NightCreat (7. August 2008)

paar bilder zur burg utgarde sind in meiner galerie anzuschauen werd noch weitere bilder hochladen


----------



## Farinja (7. August 2008)

Sind schon alle beta-Keys verschickt worden?


----------



## jack159 (7. August 2008)

Wielange dauert das kopiern des Chars auf den Beta Server? Oder geht das sofort?


----------



## Dirahx (7. August 2008)

Wollte Blizzard nicht noch ein paar neue Tanzstile einführen?

Oder machen die das nicht mehr rein...


----------



## Telbion (7. August 2008)

Also, habe vorgestern mein Char kopiert und heute morgen war er auf dem Beta-Realm drauf.
Ging also relativ zügig. Die Tanzlehrer hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, nur den Friseur. ^^

Dachte es soll auch Piercings und Tattoos geben, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## jack159 (7. August 2008)

Für die Beta braucht man garkeinen aktiven Account^^

Warum geht meine Minimap nicht? Meine Minimap ist schwarz


----------



## Thomas J. (7. August 2008)

weiß einer wann die zweite beta key welle startet?

will auch in die beta...

edit: falls jemand seinen beta acc nicht so oft spielt, fände ich es gut, falls diese person diese acc mit mir teilen würde (man kann meines wissens chars doppelt auf den beta server kopieren, sodass ich die person nicht belästigen würde)

danke im voraus


----------



## phamo (7. August 2008)

Das war doch gerade oder ? weil ich habe einen gekriegt, und vorher war der noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0rter (7. August 2008)

macht euch doch kein stress wegen dem beta key.
die werden imma ma welche raushauen.
auch an "eingefrorene" accs.
"spekulation" was ich natuerlich seltsam finde das leute nen key bekommen die kein lvl70char haben oder mit 5accs 5keys bekommen...
(gutes geschäft bei ebay)


----------



## Nerdavia (7. August 2008)

Ich hatte ja das Glück das ich vier bekommen habe für meine Familie und hab aber immer noch einen übrig.....


----------



## SunZu (7. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja das Glück das ich vier bekommen habe für meine Familie und hab aber immer noch einen übrig.....



Also wenn du den nicht gerade bei ebay verkaufen willst, wäre ich dir für den überzähligen sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
SunZu


----------



## Ashuana (7. August 2008)

Habe vorgestern meinen Beta-Key bekommen also solltet ihr net die Hoffnung aufgeben












			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. August 2008)

Cael schrieb:


> das ist wie bei der XBox 360... Wennste im Spiel irgendetwas (spezielles??) machst bekommst nen erfolg... wozu das gut sein soll weiß ich aber auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Frag ich mich auch zu wass diese erfolge gut sind glaube da giebbt so eine bestenliste oder sowas.


----------



## jack159 (7. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch zu wass diese erfolge gut sind glaube da giebbt so eine bestenliste oder sowas.


Momentan kann man in der Beta ja nur bis Level 77 leveln.
Wird man im späteren verlauf der Beta weiter auf 80 leveln können?


----------



## Astrakiller (7. August 2008)

jack159 schrieb:


> Momentan kann man in der Beta ja nur bis Level 77 leveln.
> Wird man im späteren verlauf der Beta weiter auf 80 leveln können?



Natürlich,war ja bei der Burning Crusade Beta auch so.. ( glaub ich )


----------



## Masterlock (7. August 2008)

Ashuana schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern meinen Beta-Key bekommen also solltet ihr net die Hoffnung aufgeben


Ich meinen auch^^


----------



## GottesGesetz (8. August 2008)

zum tausensden mal es werden noch keys verschikt


----------



## Dr. House (10. August 2008)

Job stimmt. Blizz schickt die Keys in Etappen raus, habe gestern meinen bekommen.

Also drücke jedem die Daumen das er einen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lakiller (10. August 2008)

an wen muss ich mich nochmal für die horden gilde wenden?^^


----------



## Xenida (10. August 2008)

hey leute ... ich wurde auserwählt um beim beta-test mit zu machen ... aber ich hab keinen char mit lvl 68 ... bekomme ich einen char mit lvl 68 für die beta-version um sie zu testen?Oder kann ich mir die beta jetzt abschmincken ??? 

MfG Xenida 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (10. August 2008)

Xenida schrieb:


> hey leute ... ich wurde auserwählt um beim beta-test mit zu machen ... aber ich hab keinen char mit lvl 68 ... bekomme ich einen char mit lvl 68 für die beta-version um sie zu testen?Oder kann ich mir die beta jetzt abschmincken ???
> 
> MfG Xenida
> 
> ...



Du kannst jetzt ganz geschmeidig einen DK erstellen und testen.


----------



## fdauer (10. August 2008)

Wird es eigentlich (oder gab es bei BC) irgendeine Belohnung (in Form eines Pets, oder was auch immer) wenn man an der Beta teilgenommen hatte und später sich das Addon kauft ?!


----------



## Dubstep (11. August 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> Wird es eigentlich (oder gab es bei BC) irgendeine Belohnung (in Form eines Pets, oder was auch immer) wenn man an der Beta teilgenommen hatte und später sich das Addon kauft ?!



wäre nett oder sich garnicht mehr das addon kaufen zu müssen! da du durch beta test deinen account auf wotlk erweiterst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *G*
aber ich hoffe auf einen geilen event ala wow classic beta!!!

was ich aber bis jetzt so erlebt habe in der beta! echt, WoW!

lg Alex


----------



## Xenida (11. August 2008)

MarZ^k schrieb:


> Du kannst jetzt ganz geschmeidig einen DK erstellen und testen.



duuu ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... was isn DK ??? ich kenn mich da ned sooo arg aus .... danke für die hilfe

MfG Xenida


----------



## snif07 (11. August 2008)

Xenida schrieb:


> duuu ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DK = Deathknight

Also einen Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itarus (11. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> BEEEEEEETAAAAAAAAAAKEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need need
> 
> *voll auszuck*




Kiddy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenida (11. August 2008)

wie will ich denn nen DK erstellen wenn ich keinen level 55er hab ???? oder geht das bei der beta einfach so ?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (11. August 2008)

Xenida schrieb:


> wie will ich denn nen DK erstellen wenn ich keinen level 55er hab ???? oder geht das bei der beta einfach so ?



geht einfach so, 55er Char ist in Beta noch nicht nötig (kann ich 100% sagen, hab nämlich auch einen erstellt als meine Chars noch nicht transferiert waren)


----------



## fdauer (11. August 2008)

Hab auch schon welche in der Gilde, die ihren Körper für nen Key verkaufen würden.. lach.. sachen gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenida (11. August 2008)

^^ ... naja danek ... dann werde ich die beta spielen ... aber wenn mir jemand 1000g ingmae gibt bekommt er den key xD
spaaaaaaß ^^

MfG Xenida


----------



## Toastbrod (11. August 2008)

das gold ist schon unterwegs!


----------



## Huntermoon (12. August 2008)

Todes-Grüße aus Nord-End^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (13. August 2008)

Bei mir im E-Mail Postfach gammelt noch immer ein unbenutzter Betakey rum.....


----------



## Sharaija (13. August 2008)

Na wenn ihr nen key wollt guckt mal bei ebay xD da gehen die so für ca 160 € wech das is echt WoW^^

Guckst du hieör


----------



## Ma$t3r (14. August 2008)

Naja.. Ich hab auch nen Key.. Also ansehen lohnt sich echt aber da nur ein Server on ist das alles fast nur auf English ist... hmm also ich hab die Todesritter mal getestet und paar Skillt mit meinem Char getestet aber für viel mehr hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr bzw keine Lust das alles irgendwann noch mal zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurak (14. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Bei mir im E-Mail Postfach gammelt noch immer ein unbenutzter Betakey rum.....






Ma$t3r schrieb:


> Naja.. Ich hab auch nen Key.. Also ansehen lohnt sich echt aber da nur ein Server on ist das alles fast nur auf English ist... hmm also ich hab die Todesritter mal getestet und paar Skillt mit meinem Char getestet aber für viel mehr hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr bzw keine Lust das alles irgendwann noch mal zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sagt mal wo für habt ihr euch an der Betakeyverlosung teilgenommen wenn ihr das nicht mal nutz
gönnt ihr es anderen, die es nutzen wörden, nicht 
oder konntet ihr zu dem zeitpunkt wo die anmeldung gestartet wurde  nicht so weit denken-.-


----------



## Ma$t3r (14. August 2008)

Jeder nimmt einen Beta - Key gerne an, um sich das ganze geschen mal anzusehen.. Dann gibt es Leute die es nutzen zu testen und dazu beitragen Fehler bzw Bugs zu beheben und Leute die einfach nur mal schauen wollen was so auf sie zukommt. Das wirst du und sonst niemand vermeiden können das is nunmal ne Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurak (14. August 2008)

Ma$t3r schrieb:


> Jeder nimmt einen Beta - Key gerne an, um sich das ganze geschen mal anzusehen.. Dann gibt es Leute die es nutzen zu testen und dazu beitragen Fehler bzw Bugs zu beheben und Leute die einfach nur mal schauen wollen was so auf sie zukommt. Das wirst du und sonst niemand vermeiden können das is nunmal ne Tatsache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hab ewich überlegt ob ich teilnem sollte oder nicht
und jetzt warte ich schon fast einen halben tag das es mit dem petchs aufhört
und ich eindlich auf die beta darf
und dann schau ich hier im forum und muss lesen das es leute gibt die ihre betakeys nicht nutzen

tuh mir einen gefallen und besuch die beta noch einbichen öffter


----------



## scheiwalker (14. August 2008)

wenn noch einmal wer fragt wie man sich nen todesritter macht
stürzen alle severver down und wotlk wird ne rauskommen...
omg, jeden tag les ich es 20 mal, wie is das den jetzt mit dem todesritter?
informiert euch auf buffed der wow homepage oder googelt einfach danach
es nervt, sry


----------



## wowfighter (14. August 2008)

also ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einen kriegen würde aber ich habe eh immer pech und denk schon nit mehr dran vllt manchmal wenn in wow welche drüber reden aber ich warte einfach ab bis das spiel raus kommt ist doch eh  besser dann weiß ich noch nichts weil ist auch was langweilig wenn man das dann schon kennt und dopelt spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

                                       das ist meine meinung aber egal wünsche allen viel spaßdie einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArN0LdInI (14. August 2008)

kann mir jetzt eigentlich mal eienr erklären wofür ich noch +mana brauche ?

wenn jetzt alle Zauber nen Prozentsatz kosten kann ich auch 1000 Mana haben und das wäre genau so effizient wie  100000000000


----------



## Syrda (14. August 2008)

ArN0LdInI schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt eigentlich mal eienr erklären wofür ich noch +mana brauche ?
> 
> wenn jetzt alle Zauber nen Prozentsatz kosten kann ich auch 1000 Mana haben und das wäre genau so effizient wie  100000000000


Du hast da was missverstanden:
Alle Zauber kosten einen Prozentsatz des *BASISMANAS* deines Charakters. Das heißt, dass der Wert genommen wird, den du nackt und abzüglich deiner kompletten Intelligenz hättest. Dieser bleibt logischerweise - außer bei einem Level Up - immer gleich.
Ergo steigen die Manakosten der Zauber *nicht* mit einem größeren Manapool, also besserer Ausrütung, an.


----------



## Areku (14. August 2008)

Hallo habe ne frage unzwar hab ne email von blizz bekommen wegen beta aber bin mir nicht genau sicher ob das net ne spam is, nun meine frage is das die original Emailaddy von der Email? (WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com)

Vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFoiXx (14. August 2008)

So... ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und denke mal hier ist meine Frage am besten aufgehoben.

Also da ich meinen Todesritter zum Schmied genauer gesagt zum Schwertschmied machen möchte wüsste ich gerne ob das soweit funktioniert das ich das dann auch tragen kann was ich herstelle. 
Hab irgendwo gelesen das es spezielle Todesritter Waffen/Items mit WotLK geben wird...

Heißt das das ich ausschließlich diese Items tragen kann oder das ich dann auch die Geschmiedete Waffe ausrüsten kann?

Wäre dankbar für eine schnelle Antwort und ich entschuldige mich falls diese Frage schon gestellt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal das ich mir da umsonst sorgen mache wäre aber trotzdem


----------



## Mictp (14. August 2008)

kannst auch deine gescmiedeten waffen tragen so hats meiner auch der ist hammer schmeide meister und trägt den boten des sturms


----------



## Screen (14. August 2008)

Areku schrieb:


> Hallo habe ne frage unzwar hab ne email von blizz bekommen wegen beta aber bin mir nicht genau sicher ob das net ne spam is, nun meine frage is das die original Emailaddy von der Email? (WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com)
> 
> Vielen dank
> 
> ...





Ja ist sie, hab mir auch erst gedanken gemacht ob das ein kexlogger oder sonst was ist, aber es ist wirklich eine beta einladung.....

aber es macht im moment sowieso kein spaß aufem betaserver zu spielen...

es laggt nur noch, alle 5min disco , und das ganze nur wenn man glück hat und überhaupt ins game reinkommt....


----------



## xXFoiXx (14. August 2008)

Mictp schrieb:


> kannst auch deine gescmiedeten waffen tragen so hats meiner auch der ist hammer schmeide meister und trägt den boten des sturms



Thx für die schnelle Antwort^^

Dann kann ich ja weiter farmen


----------



## Todbringer93 (14. August 2008)

Irgendwie komme ich nicht auf die blizz-seite, aber vllt kommt da ja jemand hin und schreibt, dass sie einen neuen server öffnen MÜSSEN, denn das is weder testen noch spaß oder sonst was.  das is nur stress auf coldorra, denn es laggt grenzenlos


----------



## p0rter (15. August 2008)

Todbringer93 schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich nicht auf die blizz-seite, aber vllt kommt da ja jemand hin und schreibt, dass sie einen neuen server öffnen MÜSSEN, denn das is weder testen noch spaß oder sonst was.  das is nur stress auf coldorra, denn es laggt grenzenlos



beta server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bravelord (15. August 2008)

HiHo zusammen
süchtiger Spieler sucht kostenlosen / günstigen WotlK Betakey, 
falls jemand einen über hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PN me


----------



## Astrakiller (15. August 2008)

p0rter schrieb:


> beta server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat mit Beta Server nix zu tun,nachdem nun die 3. Keywelle draussen ist hält Coldarra das nichtmehr aus.Die US Leute haben auch 2 Beta Server,die sind zwar auch überfüllt aber stürzen nicht regelmäßig ab..


----------



## RothN (15. August 2008)

also ich war bei der 1. welle dabei, nun ist es ja nicht mehr selten, dass einer nen beta key hat, die server sind bei mir nie abgestürzt, naja zocke seit 3 tagen nicht mehr, ka wie das atm ist^^


----------



## Braincontrol (17. August 2008)

Ja ist echt unaushaltbar dort, naja wie immer werden die Europäer benachteiligt


----------



## Asoriel (17. August 2008)

ist echt schlimm gerade...


----------



## the Huntress (17. August 2008)

Gerade wollte ich mit meinen 2ten DK (bei dem ersten habe ich immer ein Error wenn ich mich einlogge, aber geholfen wird ja nie) die Endquest abgeben nach dem Event, aber da gab es ein riesen Lagg so dass ich zwar den Questreward bekommen habe, aber nicht den Zauber mit dem ich mich nach Acherus porten kann. Ebenso war ich zwar kurz tot, aber dann wieder am Leben.

Als ich nach Avalon zurück geritten bin, bin ich sofort gestorben aufgrund einer Wache von der Streitmacht des Lichts gegen die man vorher gekämpft hat bei der Kapelle. Danach bekam ich einen Disconnect und kann meine Charliste nicht mehr abrufen.

Ich verstehs einfach nicht...


Edit : Anscheinend geht es wieder. Quest abgeschlossen und der Zauber ist da.

Man sieht sich in den Outlands. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0rter (17. August 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Das hat mit Beta Server nix zu tun,nachdem nun die 3. Keywelle draussen ist hält Coldarra das nichtmehr aus.Die US Leute haben auch 2 Beta Server,die sind zwar auch überfüllt aber stürzen nicht regelmäßig ab..



ahso unzählige beta key wellen sind schon raus und ich hab imma noch keinen?
skandal. ersma acc kündigen.


----------



## MarZ^k (18. August 2008)

p0rter schrieb:


> ahso unzählige beta key wellen sind schon raus und ich hab imma noch keinen?
> skandal. ersma acc kündigen.



Jup, und auf Diablo 3 warten ?!


----------



## Flixl (19. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Toastbrod (20. August 2008)

Kann man jetzt davon ausgehen dass der Erscheinungstermin von WotLK zwischen Oktober und Dezember sein wird?
Also bestimmt nicht vor Oktober, oder?

würde mich über eine ungefähre Antwort freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchlawinerUSA (20. August 2008)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt davon ausgehen dass der Erscheinungstermin von WotLK zwischen Oktober und Dezember sein wird?
> Also bestimmt nicht vor Oktober, oder?
> 
> würde mich über eine ungefähre Antwort freuen
> ...




also zwischen oltober und dezember wurde ja schon offiziell bestätigt, aber wie ich bereits unten das thema eröffnete, bin ich heut auf die radioreportage von 1Live gestoßen, in dem berichtet wurde das Media Markt am 08.1ß.08 eine Mitternachtsverkaufsaktion starten möchte g+ WotLK...

hab das dazu noch nix weiter gefunden..


----------



## Shurycain (20. August 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Bilder zu Dalaran?



Gibts in der Betashow 11, oder 10. Schaust mal.


----------



## Captain Planet (21. August 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine E-Mail bekommen, für Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™.

Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob die E-Mail echt ist.

Hier sollte ich mich anmelden

http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion

Ist die Seite echt? Ist sie von Blizard?

Mit kommt sie etwas komisch vor...

Thx for Help


----------



## Monestir (21. August 2008)

Leite mir die email mal weiter, dann kann ich Dir helfen. 

Jetzt mal im Ernst Leute. Schaltet hier jeder nach Eingabe seiner Log In Daten sein Hirn ab? Allein in den letzten 24 Std. wurde so ein Fred schon schätzungsweise 1000000 mal beantwortet. 

Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, klick Dich einfach auf der offiziellen Page zum Eingabefenster durch.


----------



## Captain Planet (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt auf der Seite www.wow-europe.com durchgeklickt und nichts gefunden wo ich den Code testen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djendra (21. August 2008)

In der E-Mail steht eigentlich alles drin, was du wissen musst. So war es bei mir auf jeden Fall. Der Pfad stimmt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Djendra (21. August 2008)

falscher Post


----------



## !/=? (21. August 2008)

Friseur stammkunde werde ich sein^^


----------



## Toastbrod (21. August 2008)

Neue Hörner für mein Tauren^^


----------



## chemie heli (21. August 2008)

he leute, hab ne wichtige frage.
also ich hab vor kurzer zeit nen beta-key erhalten, aber wenn ich versuche meinen account zu erweitern dann steht dort immer ungültiger key
manche sagen das es was mit nem alten passwort zu tun hat weil die beta server nicht synchron mit den anderen servern laufen, aber ich hab kein altes :/

naja jedenfalls hab ich dem tech-support schon geschriebn und die meintn nur das ich mich in den foren umschaun sollte, weil da meistens alles drinsteht, aber da fand ich auch keine antwort.
würd echt gern den todesritter anspieln, die beta-show hat mich richtig heiß drauf gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab also nen beta key und kann nicht spieln, voll frustrierend -.-
hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiter helfen


----------



## Shadowstar79 (21. August 2008)

wenn du nen kleoinen bruder hast oder nen freund der deine email daten kennt ect.. kann viel sein warum dein Code nimmer funzt ^^ denke mal das das nicht an Blizz liegen kann !


----------



## chemie heli (21. August 2008)

es kennt niemand meine email daten^^ man so blöd bin ich nich


----------



## youngceaser (21. August 2008)

habe gar nicht alles gelesen da mir auf den ersten 5 seiten schon zuviel mist steht aber falls mir wer sagen kann ob man irgendwo alle erfolge die es bei dem neuen erfolgsystem zu erreichen gibt anschauen kannn schreibt mir bitte einen nachricht 

und Philipp23 du fidnest Dk opverpowered ich kann mich an den user der vor 2 tagen ein video reingestellt hat in dem ein pala dmg macht Oo und er sgate die wären zu overpoweren man  hört auf mit dem rumgeheule es ist noch nichts fertig.


----------



## Toastbrod (22. August 2008)

Der DK wird laut Blizzard wie der Jäger fürs LVLn sehr gut sein. Vor der Endversion von WotLK bekommt er auch einen kleinen Nerf.


Gibt es eigentlich auch Leute in der Beta die mit LVL 70+ dann in Black Tempel gehen um, z.B. die Illidan Schwerter leichter zu bekommen (Style), oder einfach weil man vohrer noch nie drin war?


----------



## Seridan (22. August 2008)

Leute hab mal ne Frage.

Bin seit gestern auch in Nordend, jetzt meine Frage gibts den schon addons für wotlk, weil meine alten scheinen mit wotlk nich mehr zu laufen, wenn ich sie anschalte erhalte ich beim einloggen ne fehlermeldung und wow schliest sich.

Danke schön mal für eure antworten.

MfG


----------



## Tralloria (22. August 2008)

Huhu,
ich hoffe meine Frage ist hier halbwegs ok, ich weiß, dass es zigtausend Threads zur Beta gibt und wollte nicht noch einen weiteren eröffnen und so richtig hab ich das, was ich suche, nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist die Vergabe des Betakeys Account- oder Emailabhängig?
Die Frage geht primär an die Leute, die mehr als einen Key haben (wenns wer anders weiß, natürlich trotzdem gerne Antwort erwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mein Mann und ich haben 5 Accounts, von denen aber 4 auf die gleiche Emailadresse laufen - kann es daran liegen, dass wir "nur" einen bekommen haben? Nein, ich weine nicht, dass es nur einer ist, ich freue mich sehr darüber, wär natürlich nur noch schöner, wenn ich mit ihm gemeinsam testen könnte :-)

Man hört von sehr vielen, die angeblich mehrere Keys haben (erzählen kann ja jeder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich würde darum gerne wissen, ob diese Leute mit jedem Account eine andere Emailadresse haben - wenn das nicht so ist, können mein Mann und ich ja noch hoffen, dass er auch noch einen kriegt :-))

Liebe Grüße
Tralloria

P.S. Was den ungültigen Key betrifft, bei mir lags anfangs daran, dass ich auf den englischen link geklickt habe, statt auf den deutschen, beim deutschen gings dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexaner666 (22. August 2008)

Ist diese keyvergabe eigentlich schon vorbei?
Oder werden noch Keys verschickt?


----------



## Xilibili (22. August 2008)

Wird nicht aktuell gehalten


----------



## p0rter (23. August 2008)

ich denke es sickern imma ma wieder keys durch...


----------



## Lokos (24. August 2008)

gibts eigentlich angaben oder schätzungen wie lang es ca dauern wird von 70-80 zu leveln? ich meine 60-70 dauert ja schon fast genausolang wie 0-60. kann man davon aus gehen dass man dann von 70 - 80 solang brauchen wird wie von 0- 70?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0rter (24. August 2008)

naja ich denke du wirst nicht alle gebiete durchquesten, sprich du wirst eher lvl80 sein als alle gebiete durchgequestet zu haben.
bei bc war ich auch sehr viel eher lvl70 sodass ich shadowmoon und netherstorm ueberhaupt nicht gequestet hab.
und ich war nimma instanzen 
leider...


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. August 2008)

Lokos schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich angaben oder schätzungen wie lang es ca dauern wird von 70-80 zu leveln? ich meine 60-70 dauert ja schon fast genausolang wie 0-60. kann man davon aus gehen dass man dann von 70 - 80 solang brauchen wird wie von 0- 70?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




60-70 dauert solang wie 0-60????

Also da machst du irgendwas falsch....ich war lange 70 bevor ich überhaupt Schattenmondtal/Nethersturm war....das ging echt fix.


----------



## Scorbut (25. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Beta-Community,

auch ich habe einen Betakey und wollte loslegen und Nordend bereisen.
Ich habe alles ordnungsgemäß installiert und wollte mich einloggen.
Nachdem ich dne Login-Button gedrückt habe, erschien nach einer weile die Meldung "Login-Server nicht aktiv"
Was hat das zu bedeuten und was kann ich machen, damit ich die Beta spielen kann?


----------



## Seridan (25. August 2008)

Scorbut schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Beta-Community,
> 
> auch ich habe einen Betakey und wollte loslegen und Nordend bereisen.
> Ich habe alles ordnungsgemäß installiert und wollte mich einloggen.
> ...




einfach warten, wahrscheinlich ist coldara wieder(mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) down, is nichts neues bei dieser beta.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (26. August 2008)

Wer Bilder aus der beta sehen will muss nur unten in meiner sigi auf den letzten Satz klicken!!^^


----------



## Liwanu (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin eben gerade hier auf den Thread gestoßen - find den echt toll. Damit ich auch anderen WoW Spielern eine kleine Freude bereiten kann, habe ich etwas tolles.
Ich besitze ebenfalls einen WoW WotLK Beta Key.

Falls jemand interesse an dem Key hat, soll mir bitte eine PN schicken, mit einer Begründung warum "Du" gerade den Key bekommen sollst.. Die beste begründung gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Denke das ist fair für alle.
Den Key habe ich noch nicht genutzt und werde anschließend an den auserwählten, den Key per Email zukommen lassen. (Mit Original Text)

PS: Kann leider erst Morgen Nachmittag wieder reinschauen.

Viel spaß Euch allen


----------



## ach was solls. (26. August 2008)

Wow .. danke für dies Bild mit der Map .. hätte nicht gedacht das auch was aus dem "Wirbel" in der Mitte wird. Bzw, dass was drum herum ist.

Danke vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da kriegt man nochmehr Lust sofort zu spielen .. trotzdem muss ich warten ^^


----------



## Nomoka (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mich in die Beta einzuloggen, der Realm ist nicht online.

Wenn ich mich mit dem Account von meinem Sohn einlogge funzt es.

Kann da einer helfen ?

Danke


----------



## xaviria (27. August 2008)

Hiermit bedanke ich mich offiziel bei liwanu der mir einen beta key geschenkt hat^^

100 danke würden nicht ausreichen^^


----------



## Astrakiller (27. August 2008)

Wenn dein Sohn seinen Account mit nem Beta-Key geupgraded hat,dann siehst du den Server.

Ist dein Account nicht geupgradet,siehst du auch keinen Server.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomoka (27. August 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wenn dein Sohn seinen Account mit nem Beta-Key geupgraded hat,dann siehst du den Server.
> 
> Ist dein Account nicht geupgradet,siehst du auch keinen Server..
> 
> ...



das ist es ja, nach dem patch kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen, kann es mit dem patch zu tun haben ?


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (27. August 2008)

Finde ich gut das du dich ins Zeug legst dafür, aber deine Quellen sind doch alle von Buffed?! Also ist der Thread dann mehr oder weniger ein Pool? zum sammeln der ganzen News? Kingt soweit ganz nett, dann brauch man nicht immer im sidetask die ganzen sachen raus suchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Daumen hoch!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (27. August 2008)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Finde ich gut das du dich ins Zeug legst dafür, aber deine Quellen sind doch alle von Buffed?! Also ist der Thread dann mehr oder weniger ein Pool? zum sammeln der ganzen News? Kingt soweit ganz nett, dann brauch man nicht immer im sidetask die ganzen sachen raus suchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wen meinst du den?


----------



## grimmjow (27. August 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die Server grad down sind o.Ä? Komm nur bis zum "Authentifizierung..." weiter komm ich nicht.. :/

Edith sagt: Blubb, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## thiz- (28. August 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Server grad down sind o.Ä? Komm nur bis zum "Authentifizierung..." weiter komm ich nicht.. :/
> 
> Edith sagt: Blubb, hat sich erledigt.



Sollten nun wieder on sein, aber aufeinmal meint er meine Accountdaten wären nich richtig und ich hab sie bestimmt schon 40 mal eingegeben, mit Copy/Paste, per Hand einfach schon alles probiert -.-
Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Kapuzimo (28. August 2008)

thiz- schrieb:


> Sollten nun wieder on sein, aber aufeinmal meint er meine Accountdaten wären nich richtig und ich hab sie bestimmt schon 40 mal eingegeben, mit Copy/Paste, per Hand einfach schon alles probiert -.-
> Echt ärgerlich.



Haste denn vlt noch ein älteres Passwort das du mal benutzt hast? Teste das mal..

mfg


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2008)

Naa der ganze Server is im A....

seit es mich um 17:00 durchn Crit rausgehauen hat komm ich net mehr drauf

Der is einfach sowas von verdammt Überlastet

Das is echt schon etwas peinlich von Blizzard   zumal der EU-Beta server in den USA steht

Und da sie ja wissen wieviele Keys sie verschicken müssen sie auch damit rechnen das viele Leute connecten... wenn dann der Server net mitspielt... ich weiss ja net


----------



## Fumacilla (28. August 2008)

Deswegen zock ich nur morgens und späääät abend beta =)


----------



## Mofeist (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Naa der ganze Server is im A....
> 
> seit es mich um 17:00 durchn Crit rausgehauen hat komm ich net mehr drauf
> 
> ...



jo das is allerdings nervig aber naja beta und wir testen sie trtzodem auch wenns laggt wie sau und so ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (29. August 2008)

Ich hatte gestern auch das Passwort problem..Hab dann einfach mal das vom Live Realm probiert und es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (29. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Naa der ganze Server is im A....
> 
> seit es mich um 17:00 durchn Crit rausgehauen hat komm ich net mehr drauf
> 
> ...



Was war denn das für ein Crit? Hast ne Hauptstadt in Schutt und Asche gelegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. August 2008)

nee einfach so vor der Falkenwacht gecrittet ^^


Und jetzt is des selbe Problem wie gestern .... Blizz hat den Server runtergefahrern

Keine Angabe warum ( nur auf den US seiten ) oder wielange es dauern soll  

Und sie wollen das Problem fixieren das zu den vielen Lags und discos führt


----------



## EspCap (29. August 2008)

@Thiz,
nimm mal das neuste Pw.. bei mir ging bisher auch immer ein älteres, seit kurzem will er das neuste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (29. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute ich hab heute meinen Key bekommen und war erstmal voll happy^^

Dann hab ich ganz normal denn Acc erweitert und denn Clienten heruntergeladen.
Alles war gut und dann kam der Schreck. Ich wollte installieren war schon bei 2%^^ und dann Abbruch durch eine Microsoft Fehlermerldung.
Weiß jemand was ich da tun muss um denn installer ohne Unterbrechung installieren zu können?
Wäre diesem wirklich sehr verbunden und würde mich freuen endlich Beta spielen zu können.
Ich versuche es mit einem Windows Vista 64 Bit.

Mfg Schattenstoffspezi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwergenhirn (30. August 2008)

hatte das gleiche problem beim instalieren hab den pc dann im abgesicherten modus hochgefahren und dann ging das


----------



## Sentro (30. August 2008)

Bei mir kam dasselbe Problem, ich hab dann einfach auf Schliessen gedrückt und es hat geklappt^^

Bringt mir nur nix da tagsüber der Betaserver überlaufen ist-->LAGG.


----------



## sindi (30. August 2008)

bei mir ist er immer offline wenn ich drauf gehen will


----------



## Astrakiller (30. August 2008)

sindi schrieb:


> bei mir ist er immer offline wenn ich drauf gehen will




Wird grade ein neuer Patch aufgespielt..Frühestens gegen 6 Uhr ist er wohl wieder on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sindi (30. August 2008)

das schön. Also werden alle 2stunden patch drauf gehauen ^^


----------



## PureLoci (30. August 2008)

Finde irgendwie gerade keinen schnellen Download für Build 8885...der Blizzard Downloader zieht im Moment nur mit 60 KB/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand schon einen Direkt-Download gefunden?


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Wie wärs mal wenn du das Offizielle Betaforum besuchst... da kann man schön in einem Thread nachkucken  
da sind auch DDL mit bei 


viel spaß beim Einloggen xDD


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. August 2008)

Juhu der Loginserver läuft jetzt
komischerweise ist der Normale Server jetzt total im arsch... 2 minuten lags im 3 minuten Abstand und fehlermeldungen beim einloggen die dazu führen das man sich nicht einloggen kann


-.-


----------



## Cemos (31. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Juhu der Loginserver läuft jetzt
> komischerweise ist der Normale Server jetzt total im arsch... 2 minuten lags im 3 minuten Abstand und fehlermeldungen beim einloggen die dazu führen das man sich nicht einloggen kann
> 
> 
> -.-




Und es kommt ein Warteschlagenfenster...war bis jetzt noch nie da.


----------



## DasOpfer (1. September 2008)

übelste kacke... ich nen key bekommen voll gefreut un so dann mein 70 shamy aufn testserver kopiert gestern
und konnte keine chars erstellen keine lvl 1 chars una uch keinen deathknight
und heute das selbe
is das bei euch auch so ?... will endlich dk zockn


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (2. September 2008)

hallo die frage wurd vllt schon 100000 mal gestellt aber wie funktioniert das mit dem patch ud dem testrealm muss ich en runtergeladnene clienten un eine 2. wow ordner installiern oder geht das auch einfach in den normalen danke für dich antworten könnt auch gern ne pn schrieben


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> hallo die frage wurd vllt schon 100000 mal gestellt aber wie funktioniert das mit dem patch ud dem testrealm muss ich en runtergeladnene clienten un eine 2. wow ordner installiern oder geht das auch einfach in den normalen danke für dich antworten könnt auch gern ne pn schrieben


Das Forenorakel klärt Dich auf.


----------



## Minakos (4. September 2008)

Hi Leute, ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich der Einladung E-Mails.
Ich habe heute nachdem ich aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen bin eine E-Mail von "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com> bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ob die Mail "wirklich" von Blizzard ist, und wie ich eine FakeMail erkennen kann.
Lg Minakos


----------



## Gnorgh (4. September 2008)

Ich wäre beeindruckt, wenn ein Faker ne Mail von der domain blizzard.com hinbekäme!


----------



## Ocian (6. September 2008)

Juhu neuer Patch neues Glück, diesmal sind es 113MB die auf die Beta-Tester warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (6. September 2008)

Ich hab nen Beta Key seid 2 Wochen .. nur ich checke fast nie meine Emails :/

Jedenfalls, ich bin gerade beim installieren. Kann mir wer sagen wie das jetzt ist? Kann ich, wenn ich den CLienten downgeloadet habe, immernoch auf dem Realm zocken auf dem ich eigtl. bin? Oder kann ich mit meinem 70er nur noch auf dem Beta zocken?

Danke im Vorraus!

mfg. Ben


----------



## Earthfighter (7. September 2008)

Einfach nur schrecklich.Das der Beta Server sehr schlecht gelaufen is bis hier hin dürfte wohl kein Geheimnis mehr seien. Aber seit dem letzten Patch geht ja nun wohl gar nichts mehr seid heute Vormittag versuche Ich mich einzuloggen aber nach dem Ladebildschirm is Schluß. Das was mich am meisten an der Sache ärgert ist die Tatsache das es keine Stellungnahme seitens Blizzard zu dem mies laufenden EU-Server gibt......


----------



## Victorinoxx (8. September 2008)

[post="0"]Blizzard Statement![/post]


----------



## Khartan (10. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

die Frage, die Euch stellen möchte wurde wahrscheinlich schon gestellt. Aber ich würde gerne folgendes wissen. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat WOTLK zu testen, werden die erspielten Level nach 70 gelöscht? Sobald das Addon käuflich zu erweben ist?

Gruß
K.


----------



## n3tch3r (10. September 2008)

Khartan schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> die Frage, die Euch stellen möchte wurde wahrscheinlich schon gestellt. Aber ich würde gerne folgendes wissen. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat WOTLK zu testen, werden die erspielten Level nach 70 gelöscht? Sobald das Addon käuflich zu erweben ist?
> 
> ...



japp. beta läuft auf einen "beta-server", welcher nach Erscheinen des Addons einfach nicht mehr existiert. Genauso wie sämtliche Charaktere, die zuvor dort gespielt haben. Eine Verschiebfunktion gibts es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz und bündig: Wenn das Addon rauskommt, müssen alle wieder neu lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farun (10. September 2008)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Ich wäre beeindruckt, wenn ein Faker ne Mail von der domain blizzard.com hinbekäme!


Soll ich dir eine Email von blizzard.com schicken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Den evtl. glücklichen

Keinen Link in der Email anklicken, stattdessen einfach auf https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/ gehen und dort mit dem Beta Key in der Email versuchen den Account zu erweitern. Abgesehen davon sollte die Email in 5 Sprachen seien etc.


----------



## Syrics (11. September 2008)

will mal anmerken dass ein neuer launcher runtergeladen wird der (wenn man am anfang hinguckt) das wotlk zeichen anzeigt^^

(ka was das zu bedeuten hat aber ich finds lustig^^)


----------



## Versace83 (11. September 2008)

ja... wurde aber auch angekündigt.

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...01515&sid=3


----------



## Stüssy (11. September 2008)

Der Launcher: update ist jetz auf Wrath of the lichking vorbereitet,wenn man den Launcher startet steht da kurz wotlk und nich bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


80 is coming^^!


----------



## MCLevi (11. September 2008)

Stüssy schrieb:


> Der Launcher: update ist jetz auf Wrath of the lichking vorbereitet,wenn man den Launcher startet steht da kurz wotlk und nich bc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jup da ist das gute Stück^^

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG

Levi


----------



## Rodaan (11. September 2008)

Grüsslichkeiten.

Ich will dafür nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, hab aber mal eben eine kurze Frage:

Mir gegenüber wurde behauptet, dass es hier auf buffed.de ein Interview geben soll, in dem ein Entwickler meinte, dass WotLk das letzte WoW-Addon wird, da die Spielerzahlen rückläufig seien und man alle Themen ausgereizt habe. Wo bitte steht dieses Interview, dass möchte ich gerne mal lesen, oder muss ich morgen meinem dummschwäzenden Kollegen eine reinhauen, weil er mal wieder Kododreck gelabert hat?


----------



## Qonix (12. September 2008)

Rodaan schrieb:


> Grüsslichkeiten.
> 
> Ich will dafür nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, hab aber mal eben eine kurze Frage:
> 
> Mir gegenüber wurde behauptet, dass es hier auf buffed.de ein Interview geben soll, in dem ein Entwickler meinte, dass WotLk das letzte WoW-Addon wird, da die Spielerzahlen rückläufig seien und man alle Themen ausgereizt habe. Wo bitte steht dieses Interview, dass möchte ich gerne mal lesen, oder muss ich morgen meinem dummschwäzenden Kollegen eine reinhauen, weil er mal wieder Kododreck gelabert hat?


Jo, du darfst ihm eine rein hauen.


----------



## Gimlimeister (12. September 2008)

huhu hab ne wichtige frage, hab heut nen beta key bekommen und möchte wissen wie das genau funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich installiere den clienten, hat dieser was mit orginal wow oder dem ordner zu tun oder ist das nen selbsttätiges neues "teil" und muß dann getrennt gestartet werden? will nämlich kein risiko eingehen das später irgendwas mit meinem orginal wow passiert. 

würd mich über hilfreiche antworten freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grafvkrolock (12. September 2008)

Habe auch heute einen bekommen, einfach den Clienten runterladen, sind gefühlte 3 Terabyte und dann in einen seperaten Ordner installieren, so hab ichs gemacht.
Betaclient und BC Client laufen tadellos parallel... =)


----------



## Thorleif / Killalot (13. September 2008)

Weiß jemand von euch zufällig wie lange die Beta noch geht?
Wenn Blizzard das nicht bekannt gegeben hat, was sind so eure Schätzungen?
mfg Thorleif


----------



## talsimir (13. September 2008)

Könnte mir jemand sagen wieviel Gigabite WOTLK(Beta) komplett verschlingt?^^ Also Festplattenspeicher versteht sich.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. September 2008)

13,2 Gigabyte.


----------



## Hepheisto (13. September 2008)

Ist bei euch auch Server Down?!??!?!?!?^^


----------



## talsimir (14. September 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 13,2 Gigabyte.



Okay Vielen Dank!^^


----------



## Viciousroca (14. September 2008)

Gibt es irgendwelche ankündigungen, ob es demnächst noch einen weiteren EU Beta Server gibt? Denn so Laggy wie es dort zur zeit ist, kann man es praktisch nicht spielen.


----------



## Yanxley (14. September 2008)

Omg jetzt is der server down... ;(
so kann das echt nicht weitergehen.. gebt uns mehr realms blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikarudu (16. September 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Hab mir ma so die neuen Skills angeschaut von den ganzen Klassen und bin dann auf folgendes gestoßen:
z.B. "Kostet 33% von Grundmana" für einen Healzauber.... 
Jetzt aber die Frage.... z.B. als Healdruide, der ja relativ wenig auf Int setzt. Wenn ich da so nen Spell raushau, hab ich ja nur noch 2/3 vom Mana übrig? Kann das sein oder hab ich mich da vertan?

Wär nett wenn mir das wer beantworten könnte :-D

Gruß


----------



## Vallar (18. September 2008)

grundmana ist das mana was man nackt (also ohne die ganzen +int auf den rüstungen usw^^) hat. klingt also mehr als es tatsächlich ist ;D


----------



## Steve Coal (18. September 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade, ist der Beta Server down oder hab ich irgendwas falsch eingestellt, denn wenn ich das Häkchen bei Testserver mache, dann wird mir kein Server vorgeschlagen sondern nur der leere Rahmen angezeigt. 

Denn normalerweise wird ja wenn der Server Offline ist sein name mit dem Vermerk Offline in der Serverliste angezeigt. 
Hier wäre zwar nur der eine Beta server zu sehen, aber nichtmal der ist da,.....


----------



## Soulhunter (18. September 2008)

n1


----------



## Cooko (24. September 2008)

kann mir vlt jemand sagen , ob dei todesritter nun bei berufen auf stufe 0 oder auf ner höheren stufe anfangen ?
(will mir näm nen gnom dk ingi machen XD )


----------



## nopast (24. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> kann mir vlt jemand sagen , ob dei todesritter nun bei berufen auf stufe 0 oder auf ner höheren stufe anfangen ?
> (will mir näm nen gnom dk ingi machen XD )




na ich denk ganz normal auf 0
wäre dann doch unfair anderer Klassen gegenüber
dürfen doch eh scho mit 55 starten (find ich persönlich auch nicht gut)

lg


----------



## Cooko (24. September 2008)

ooch , nee , das wird ne heiden arbeit den hochzuskillen........und was für eine ;_;


----------



## Snorry (25. September 2008)

was passiert eig mit der beta-installation wenn wotlk erscheint? muss ich die dann wieder deinstallieren und komplett neu mit der verkaufsversion aufspielen, oder wird es nen patch geben,der die beta einfach auf verkaufsversion patcht? weil eigentlich haben wir beta-tester ja zum verkaufsstart das fast fertige add-on


----------



## Astrakiller (26. September 2008)

Cooko schrieb:


> kann mir vlt jemand sagen , ob dei todesritter nun bei berufen auf stufe 0 oder auf ner höheren stufe anfangen ?
> (will mir näm nen gnom dk ingi machen XD )




Erste Hilfe ist auf 255 glaub ich,kannst also Runenstoffverbände herstellen.

@Snorry: Damals zu BC Zeiten konnte man glaub ich mit dem Beta clienten spielen,bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher..


----------



## Zagron (28. September 2008)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, und zwar ob es irgendwo eine Art FAQ zu den verschiedenen Klassen zum Patch 3.0 bzw. zu WotLK gibt, zum Beispiel zum Paladin, besonders Tankadin. Ich weiß, dass Schutzpaladine ab 3.0 Stärke brauchen werden, aber ich weiß nicht ob sie gar keine Zaubermacht brauchen werden. Wird man nur die vorher Zauberschaden-Waffe gegen eine Stärkewaffe austauschen und das restliche Def-Equip behalten? Wie sieht der neue Wert für Critimmunität aus? Oder bleibt es bei 490 Verteidigung? Wird es Crushingimmunität noch geben?
Ich konnte mir leider nur Halbwissen aneignen und wüsste gerne, ob es eine Art FAQ oder Sticky dazu gibt, bzw. ob mir einer die Fragen beantworten könnte.

Danke im Voraus und Gruß
Zagron


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

könte mir jemand mal helfen: nämlich : ich war grad mit meiner gnom-todesritterrin fröhlich durch dalaran am reiten, schreit in der silbernen enklave einer, das die im lake wintergrasp verstärkung brauchen, ich also, in erwartung einer gaudi dadürch, reite so rum und seh nirgentwo belagerungswaffen, obwohl die hütten dafür dasind, wie krieg ich welche?


----------



## Cooko (29. September 2008)

dei kriegt man doch glaub ich durchs erbeuten von rohssstoffen....könnt allerdigns sien , das das nur auf dem neuen bg so is


----------



## Collectorlegend (29. September 2008)

:-( schade hier fehlt leider der Link zum Achievment Thread (hier auf buffed)den ich verzweifelt suche.Hat den zufällig grad wer zu Hand?^^


----------



## Altrax (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm... soll ich blut oder frost oder unheilig? was ist besser?


----------



## Sempai02 (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal eine Frage an die buffies, sofern sie hier im Thread mal lesen: Warum gibt es aktuell keine richtigen Betashows mehr? Es gibt doch sicherlich noch genug zum zeigen,oder?


----------



## Altrax (5. Oktober 2008)

gibs noch mehr betas shows als 19? finde toll wenn noch mehr auftachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirshak (8. Oktober 2008)

hmm...

ich überlege zur zeit wenn man ein todesritter macht alls eine horde rasse ob man dann auch noch in die haupstadt darf und vllt dann auch zu den allis in die stadt darf ...denke mir das todesritter halt gegen horde und ally ist bin noch nicht so weit aufgeklärt kann mir jemand vllt helfen und mir das erklären xD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telbion (8. Oktober 2008)

Kirshak schrieb:


> hmm...
> 
> ich überlege zur zeit wenn man ein todesritter macht alls eine horde rasse ob man dann auch noch in die haupstadt darf und vllt dann auch zu den allis in die stadt darf ...denke mir das todesritter halt gegen horde und ally ist bin noch nicht so weit aufgeklärt kann mir jemand vllt helfen und mir das erklären xD
> 
> ...



Erst bist du ein Todesritter unter Arthas Ausbildung, nach deiner Todesritterquestreihe findest du aber auf den richtigen Weg zurück^^ und wird vernünftig (wenn man das so sagen kann). Horde bleibt Horde, und Allianz bleibt Allianz, wie bisher.

Grüße
Telb


----------



## rey54 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich wollt fragen wie es mit den t7 sachen aussieht, sind es wieder tokens für bestimmte klassen? wenn ja welche klassen teilen sich die denn diesmal? xD


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Dk/Pala/Warry, Hunter/Shami(?), Schurke/(Feral)Dudu, Und Stoffies(?)


----------



## Orcwarrior (10. Oktober 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, ob man auch andere Chars mit lvl 55 starten kan, 80 lvl zu lvln is einfach zu viel meiner Meinung anch, wenn das bei 55 anfangen würde, wäre ich länger bei der Stange als wieder von vorne anzufangen.

Damit meine ich ob es auch möglich sein wird einen Schurken auf 55 zu beginnen


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Oktober 2008)

Orcwarrior schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob man auch andere Chars mit lvl 55 starten kan, 80 lvl zu lvln is einfach zu viel meiner Meinung anch, wenn das bei 55 anfangen würde, wäre ich länger bei der Stange als wieder von vorne anzufangen.
> 
> Damit meine ich ob es auch möglich sein wird einen Schurken auf 55 zu beginnen



Nein, nur der Todesritter startet auf 55!


----------



## Orcwarrior (11. Oktober 2008)

das is schade, diskussion geht hier weiter über lvl 55 einstieg

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69027


----------



## XziTe (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie steht es denn mit Wotlk um den Schurken?
Werden da zukünftig mehr im Raid von eingesetzt oder wieder nur beschränkt 2-3 maximal?

Möchte in Wotlk aufjedenfall mit meinem Schurken Raiden, nur keine Ahnung ob die Slots wieder so fix zugemauert sind wie jetzt.

Beziehunsweise wo finde ich Infos/Diskussion über neue Raidaufstellungen zum Addon, welche Klasse Out und welche "in" wird zum Raiden..


----------



## Nuabuco (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Ich habe mir gestern den WOTLK Beta Client runtergeladen und wollte diesen installieren doch nun sagt der mir folgendes:
The installer does not need to be applied. It requires a version of "Wow.exe" older than 2.4.0.8089, but you already have version 3.0.2.9056.

Muss ich jetzt WoW neu installieren und dann bis 2.4 patchen um WOTLK installieren zu können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trentor (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde so wie es aussieht ist die beta zuende,weil der server nicht mehr in der liste steht,normal steht er ja als offline,aber jetzt ist kein server mehr in der server liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (18. Oktober 2008)

ne, soweit ich weiß is die beta noch net zu ende
da wurde doch erst vor kurzem ne neue welle einladungen verschickt...


----------



## Nuabuco (18. Oktober 2008)

hmmm... dann bleibt einen ja nichts anderes übrig als alles neu zu installieren  >.<


----------



## BladeDragonGX (22. Oktober 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> ne, soweit ich weiß is die beta noch net zu ende
> da wurde doch erst vor kurzem ne neue welle einladungen verschickt...



Die Beta Geht Bis knapp oder Genau Biss WotLK Erscheinung^^


----------



## Styler99 (4. November 2008)

habe gesucht und nichts gefunden ^^ und nun schreib ichs einfach mal hier rein

wollte nochmal wissen wie das mit todesritter erstellen ist ich habe 1level 70er und 1 55er aufm selben realm nun wollte ich wissen ob ich dann
nen todesritter aufm anderen realm erstellen kann oder muss ich auf dem realm wo ich todesritter zocken will unbedingt einen 55er haben oder reicht wenn 
ich 1nen auf irgendeinen realm habe`??

danke im vorraus aber das ist mir einfach noch unklar^^


----------



## Hojo (5. November 2008)

Keine Ahnung wo ich das sonst posten soll, aber ich muss meiner Begeisterung gerade Luft machen. *g*
Durch einen Zufall habe ich gerade das Event welches erklärt warum sich einige der Todesritter von Arthas lösen, ich dachte anfangs es wäre n ehr nett gemachtes Fanvideo *g* , naja und ich muss sagen .... WOW @_@ , ich hatte in letzer Zeit echt selten derartige Gänsehaut und/oder Vorfreude durch Videos wie jetzt bei/nach diesem Video.

Die Stimmen, der Text, die Musik, einfach alles, super Sache !
Eigentlich bin ich schwer zu begeistern, wenn man schon solange zockt und soviele verschiedene Spiele gesehen hat usw. sticht kaum noch etwas hervor, aber Blizz hat das , zumindest bei mir, total geschafft.

Irres Video, irre Stimmung und nun schon das zweite Storyvideo was ich aus dem Addon gesehen habe welches mich total begeistert und in seinen bann zieht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Addon ist gekauft, jetzt noch sichererals es eh schon war. 

Wenn das hier nicht wirklich hingehört sorry aber ich musste das einfach mal sagen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Top Addon welches nur schwer zu toppen sein wird von dem Nachfolgenden.


----------



## Gimlimeister (10. November 2008)

moin,
wie ist das mit der beta, kann man das einfach deinstallieren jetzt oder is da was mit normalem wow ordner verknüpft das alles im eimer ist wenn man das macht, weiß da einer was genaues? danke im vorraus.


----------



## Sebasti92 (10. November 2008)

NE frage, weis wer wie lange mach bracht von 70-80? playtime, wie viel erfahrungspunkte pro level und was ein quest an ep gibt?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

@Gimli: markieren *löschen*

@Sebasti: soll schneller gehen als von 60 auf 70, wurde mir gesagt


----------



## Kîllrod (11. November 2008)

Mal eben eine Frage zu WotLK von mir:
Ich würd gern wissen, welcher Fraktion der Todesritter angehören wird. Wird er fraktionslos? Bzw, kann er sich eine aussuchen?
Und ich weiß nicht mehr wo ichs auf Buffed gelesen habe, aber stimmt es, dass man mit dem DK direkt auf LVL 50 oder so beginnt?

Danke Leute


----------



## Kerlomator (11. November 2008)

@Sebasti: soll schneller gehen als von 60 auf 70, wurde mir gesagt
[/quote]

na hoffentlich nicht
kann meinetwegen etwas dauern bis 80


----------



## Aloren (11. November 2008)

@ Killrod. Sag mal, lebst du in einer Höhle ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein Scherz ! Also, du suchst dir ganz normal deine Fraktion aus, Horde oder Allianz und wählst den Todesritter an, der auf Lvl 55 startet. Nachdem du dich von der Geißel losgesagt hast, gehörst du dann der Fraktion an, die du dir am Anfang ausgewählt hast und kannst ganz normal in die jeweilligen Fraktionsstädte.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kîllrod (11. November 2008)

Ja vielen Dank... Du musst wissen, ich komme echt nicht so oft aus meiner Höhle raus^^
Nein, ich hab vor kurzem erst mit WoW angefangen und meist auch nicht die Zeit mich mehr oder minder intensiv mit der Materie auseinander zu setzen. Ich spiele einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloren (11. November 2008)

Ja, versteh ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja auch nicht schlimm ! Man muss und kann nicht alles wissen.


----------



## EisblockError (25. November 2008)

Is das hier inzwischen mal geschlossen?

Edit: Scheinbar nicht^^


----------



## Ocian (3. Dezember 2008)

Unsticky, die Beta ist ja vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

